# Watch 500-pound goliath grouper swallow shark in one gulp



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

Holy chit batman!


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2018)

That’s awesome! Had many a gags stolen by those bastards! But it’s sure fun when it happens!


----------

